# Knee/Shin pads for huge legs.



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone with very large thighs and calves have any luck with knee/shin guards?

I am using a pair of EVS shin guards with additional velcro material sewed onto the straps, they slip around a ton and I hate having everyone wait for me at the bottom of a DH run while I remove my shin guards and waiting again when I put them on at the top because everyone else wears them all day.


----------



## golivar (Oct 16, 2007)

i have beefy legs (i swear it's mainly muscle!) and calves. i've never tried the one piece knee/shin pads but i do use the 661 kyle strait knee pads and the 661 veggie shin guards. i like being able to wear one or the other if i don't feel like wearing both at the same time. they don't have the thick plastic plates on the front (though they do have thin plastic inserts sewn into them), so i don't know if they're what you're looking for, but i'm willing to bet if the XL size fits me they will fit you. they don't slip at all on my legs, i guess the sweat from your legs makes the neoprene tackier and less prone to slippage. not everyone carries the XL size, though, so you may have to search around. check online bike and motocross stores, too.


----------



## dmgrapid (May 5, 2006)

I really like the 661 Kyle Strait, but if you are looking for a lighter pad with shin guards try Specialized, they seem to give just enough protection and are not so bulky!


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

I used to run Poorboy BMX shinguards since they were the only things that would cover my calves (Had someone tell me once, after he drank up the nerve, "you ain't got calves man. You got full blown cows!") . Anyway those are scarce since PB is gone and I'm keeping my set. I picked up some EVS neoprene knee/shin and they're ok but the velcro rubs the back of my leg and I end up with lil blister like bumps all over so I guess I don't really have an answer, sorry!


----------



## nicolicious (Jan 6, 2007)

*and the answer is....*

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PG504B00-Roach+Rally+Fr2+Leg+06.aspx

and they only have xl left in stock.... i got mine last year for 100 bucks and they fit big calf people....

they also have the DH ones wich are thicker ive hear... i live in so fla and it gets kinda steamy down here so i got the FR ones above.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

I have the Roach/Race Face Rally FR Knee/Shin guards that nicolicious recommended. And I second his recommendation, but disagree that they fit big calf people right out of the box. Neither the X-large or large would fit me, couldn't attach all the velcro straps.










In the end I purchased the large (the XLs were a little long, I'm only 5'11") and had extra velcro sewn onto the straps. They're still a little tight, but they work great in terms of protection and they never slip. I do not wear them for anything other than DH or freeriding where there isn't a ton of pedaling. They just are not comfortable enough when pedaling for long periods (over a couple of minutes). I've read that others feel they are comfortable enough for extended pedaling, so my issues or discomfort may just be related to the fact that mine don't quite fit right. YMMV.

Also, my calves are big but I don't think they are disproportionally large. Check out this pic of me - no knee/shin guards, but you can get a sense of how big my calves are. For reference I'm about 275lbs and in the pic I'm wearing a XXL Rockgardn Flak Jacket and a XXXL Troy Lee Designs Jersey.










And one with the Roach's on me and me actually on the bike.


----------



## nicolicious (Jan 6, 2007)

*i know....*

that sounds like a good idea sewing velcro to the strap.

when i folded the straps over they just stuck to the material, i couldnt make it to the velcro either... but they still stuck to it....


----------



## desmo944 (Feb 15, 2008)

Back in the day, i raced dual-slalom. couldn't find Knee-shin guards anywhere to fit.. 
I ended up at Big-5 sporting goods with a nice big pair of Hockey shin guards. They worked great and did not have a strap right behind the knee so i could kneel down or step up high without binding.


----------



## mudfoot124 (Nov 9, 2007)

i use the FOX Launch Knee/Shin combo....


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

That's a good idea, I'm thinking of ordering the 661 XL Veggie shinwraps, if those don't workout I'll head over to Big 5.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

big_mountain_biker said:


> ...I'm thinking of ordering the 661 XL Veggie shinwraps


I tried to try the Veggie Shin wraps on, they didn't fit either.

And I have also ridden with the Fox Launch pads that someone else mentioned and I was able to get them clasped but they were super tight and pretty uncomfortable to pedal around in. They also left some serious strap indentations on my legs for hours afterwards.

I guess my point is whichever you decide to purchase, make sure they have a good return/exchange policy.


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

My main issue lately has been smacking my shins with my brooklyn machine works pedals, so the shin protection is the main thing I'm looking for. I am really tempted to order the Roach knee/shin pads but I seriously doubt that any pads which strap around my thigh will work out because of my fat knees. I really wish someone would make an XXL knee/shin pad. I have the Rockgardn XXL Flakjacket and that thing fits great, don't see why they don't make their knee pads for guys that would buy their XXL Flakjacket.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

big_mountain_biker said:


> My main issue lately has been smacking my shins with my brooklyn machine works pedals, so the shin protection is the main thing I'm looking for.


How about some basic soccer shin pads? I've never tried it, but I don't see why it wouldn't work. You may look a little funny with extra tall socks, but I sometimes ride with tall socks anyway to help against minor shin scrapes (and to keep my calves warm). I don't care if people think I look funny. 



> I have the Rockgardn XXL Flakjacket and that thing fits great, don't see why they don't make their knee pads for guys that would buy their XXL Flakjacket.


I agree, it doesn't make any sense. Apparently they sell enough of the XXL Flakjackets to justify production, wouldn't it make sense to produce other protection products in similar sizing for those same customers?


----------



## ABQDave (Feb 25, 2005)

golivar said:


> i have beefy legs (i swear it's mainly muscle!) and calves. i've never tried the one piece knee/shin pads but i do use the 661 kyle strait knee pads and the 661 veggie shin guards. i like being able to wear one or the other if i don't feel like wearing both at the same time. they don't have the thick plastic plates on the front (though they do have thin plastic inserts sewn into them), so i don't know if they're what you're looking for, but i'm willing to bet if the XL size fits me they will fit you. they don't slip at all on my legs, i guess the sweat from your legs makes the neoprene tackier and less prone to slippage. not everyone carries the XL size, though, so you may have to search around. check online bike and motocross stores, too.


Do you mind if I ask what your thigh measures above the knee where the pad sits? Thanks


----------

